# Fliegen im Creative Mode



## ernyXD (14. September 2011)

Hallo Community!

Ich weis es ist irgendwie unglaublich doch hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich im Creative Mode fliegen kann^^. Wurde das vorzeitig entfernt oder bin ich einfach zu blöd?


----------



## Gazeran (14. September 2011)

Zweimal direkt hintereinander Leertaste


----------



## ernyXD (14. September 2011)

aah danke und jetzt hab ich noch das problem das ich net weis wie ich rauf und runter schwenken kann (hab eine Mac Tastatur)


----------



## Gazeran (14. September 2011)

Schwenken?
Meinst fliegen? Rauf is Leertaste und runter is shift


----------



## ernyXD (14. September 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Gazeran (14. September 2011)

ernyXD schrieb:


> ok danke



macht dann 5€...
die firma dankt


----------

